# Sewing Machine at Goodwill



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

A week ago I got a great deal on a Singer Model 5050 at Goodwill for $19.99!
It has all the attachments and runs like a dream ..sews even better than I could have ever wished for ...
It didnt come with the manuel ..but I went to the Singer site and downloaded it to my email and went to my county library and printed it out for $4.60...

I am ever so pleased with this "new" machine ..

I had bought a Brother at Walmart a few years ago and had nothing but trouble with it from day one and had virtually given up on any sewing ..

But now ..

Katie Bar The Door ...

I am back to trying out new sewing projects ..


My forte is turning one thing into another ..like bib overalls into aprons ..or blue jeans into skirts with attitude...

My next project it turning a pair of blue jean painters pants into a skirt with brown corduroy inserts ...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd love to see some pics of the skirts please! I just got a white 3355 off the local freecycle. I asked for a cabinet and ended up getting a machine too. It cleaned up nicely and will make a wonderful back up machine.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I have an inspiration picture I got off line if you would like to see it ...
I am a slow poke and it will take me a bit to redo one to fit me ...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

sure!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Congratulations on finding the Singer machine for such a great price.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Congratulations on your sewing machine buy! There is nothing so motivating as a machine in like new condition that sews well.

The important thing is to follow the user manual and use your machine to sew, sew, sew. The more you sew, the easier and more fun it is to use.

BTW, I have been really pleased with the Brother serger and embroidery machine purchased from Walmart. But I did a lot of research, read a lot of customer reviews, and was willing to use the manual and cd with the serger and the manual with the embroidery machine.

I don't know about the Brother sewing machine models available at Walmart. But I have a Brother serger from my aunt as well as my other serger and EM, and I would not rule out Brother sewing machines.

BTW, I have owned Bernina, Pfaff, Janome, White, and Viking sewing machines and Singer and Pfaff sergers.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Garnet said:


> Congratulations on your sewing machine buy! There is nothing so motivating as a machine in like new condition that sews well.
> 
> The important thing is to follow the user manual and use your machine to sew, sew, sew. The more you sew, the easier and more fun it is to use.
> 
> ...


I agree, I have Brother sewing machine and embroidery machine and both run like a dream. I think that all brands have lemons ever so often, just like cars or computers. I still have my grandmothers 1921 Singer and it still sews like a champ but only a straight stitch and don't think you are going to take it any where, it weight a ton!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I did a bit of mending for SO with the "new" singer and it is WONDERFUL...I have read the manual from cover to cover a time or two to get ready for sewing ..and I keep it right under the sewing machine on the shelf within easy reach ...

I have a Singer treadle in the living room ..I have the new belt but just havent put it on ...
I want to try to get the manual for it as well and then I think I will be well pleased ..I think the treadle will sew the denim so much better but we shall see..
I bought my treadle at a yard sale a few years ago for $30 ...the belt was sent to me for my birthday a year or so ago ...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the singer treadle manual should be online and free
http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa012400b.htm
here's one site but I know there is a better one somewhere.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Not all Singer Treadle machines are the same model or use the same manual. 

First, look up the serial number on the Singer site and determine the model number, then it will be easier to get the correct manual for the machine. BTW Singer has many (not all) manuals available on their site for free download as well.


----------

